# JayR8 Obessesion Wax Review (4 Waxes tested)



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Jay has been creating wax for almost a year now to my knowledge, he has invested a lot of time and money into this project and it truly shows




I had the opportunity to test 4 Obsession Car Waxes, each wax while similar are a bit different. I discuss their application, removal, texture, color, smell, test their hydrophobic qualities, and will watch their durability over the next couple months.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your review mate... I am glad you can see the improvements I have made... The improvements have carried on with these waxes... I love the unique video review its a nice touch... thanks again...

Jay


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

JayR8 said:


> Thanks a lot for your review mate... I am glad you can see the improvements I have made... The improvements have carried on with these waxes... I love the unique video review its a nice touch... thanks again...
> 
> Jay


My pleasure thanks for giving me the opportunity, would be glad to test any others and will certainly be purchasing your final product


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Good review Drew! Im hoping to get my reviews done by tomorrow


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sonic reviews are really good and different from the usual being a video. 

I will get my review done very soon jay.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice review Son1c:thumb:


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Good review Drew! Im hoping to get my reviews done by tomorrow


Thanks Dan -- will look for it now!


Rascal_69 said:


> Sonic reviews are really good and different from the usual being a video.
> 
> I will get my review done very soon jay.


Thank you sir! Looking forward to reading yours!


jenks said:


> Nice review Son1c:thumb:


Thank you


----------

